# Full LLVM?



## vmunix (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello,

Does anyone know how I can get full LLVM (lli, llc, etc) in FreeBSD 11?  The packages I've been able to find have given me lli38, llc38, etc, but have not integrated properly.  Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 5, 2017)

vmunix said:


> he packages I've been able to find have given me lli38, llc38, etc, but have not integrated properly. Any ideas?


What do you mean by "integrate properly"? 

`lli` from devel/llvm38 is installed as both /usr/local/llvm38/bin/lli and /usr/local/bin/lli38. If you add /usr/local/llvm38/bin to your PATH you should be able to call `lli`, `llc`, etc. directly from your shell.


----------



## vmunix (Jan 5, 2017)

tobik said:


> What do you mean by "integrate properly"?
> 
> `lli` from devel/llvm38 is installed as both /usr/local/llvm38/bin/lli and /usr/local/bin/lli38. If you add /usr/local/llvm38/bin to your PATH you should be able to call `lli`, `llc`, etc. directly from your shell.


Thanks!  How do I add something to the PATH for all users?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 6, 2017)

vmunix said:


> Thanks!  How do I add something to the PATH for all users?


Add it to path in /etc/login.conf (e.g. under the default login class and after ~/bin). Make sure to run `cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf` afterwards.


----------

